# Blower problem on American Standard Freedom 90 furnace



## ekimmo (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm not a professional, or close to it, but would like to try to repair my own furnace. It's an American Standard Freedom 90, installed in 1999. Our basement flooded about 18 inches with clean, cold ground water in June. We haven't touched the furnace since. When we turned it on recently, it all worked beautifully, except for one thing. The blower never came on. Everything is good, but the books tell me the blower should come on about 45 seconds after the chamber ignites. Nothing happens. I can reach in and turn the blower fan without any trouble. On this furnace, the blower and motor (direct drive with no belt), along with the circuit board were all under water for about a day. Note: this furnace is a two-stage with a variable speed motor. Questions: Can a motor survive having been under water? Can I save it by having the motor rebuilt? Or is it more likely the circuit board was fried? Any comments would help. Thank you much.


----------



## ekimmo (Oct 12, 2010)

One other thing. I have the Installer's Guide (18-CD20D3-4) and the User's Information Manual (Pub. No. 32-5022-06), but no manual or guide that shows me any parts or explains the operation or troubleshooting. Where can I get a written or digital copy of a good manual, if possible?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

If the motor and board got wet for any period of time they are unsafe and damaged. For that amount of time it is damaged.That motor has a circuit board built into the end of it and capacitors and is not repairable as well as the board. Sorry.

I would contact your ins co. and see if they can help.


----------



## ekimmo (Oct 12, 2010)

Yuri: Thank you for the quick reply, although I didn't enjoy reading your comment. I have to say that I expected it. Again, thank you for your advice. I'll take it, and install a good backup sump pump to avoid it in the future. Also, any advice on finding a manual? I'd like to price out the replacement parts anyway.:wink:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Will your home owners insurance cover it?

Those ain't gonna be cheap parts. And the VS blower is probably going to be an OEM only motor. And American Standard is proud($$$) of that motor. The board won't be cheap either.

Presumming you know the difference between a multispeed and VS motor. 

Check into a battery backed up sump pump.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Probably looking at least $1000 for parts. More if installed by a Pro. With that amount of damage I would buy a new furnace. The wiring harnesses to the motor are corroded and should be replaced also. Transformer if it got wet may fail soon. Water damage is the worst followed by power surges.:huh:


----------



## JBG420 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm having the same issue, but my unit was not submerged in water. Same symptoms, blower wont kick in. What can I do to troubleshoot? Please see this post for better description: http://www.diychatroom.com/f17/american-standard-freedom-90-wont-blow-115385/. Thanks!!


----------



## REP (Jul 24, 2011)

As beenthere has told you,it will have to be an OEM motor and circut board.
Even when the furnace is not running,it is usually still connected to line voltage which feeds the low voltage transformer.
Anything live when it gets covered with water gets fried.If you are very,very lucky it might be only the circut board unless the motor tried to start when it was underwater.
I don't know your area but I THINK that Yuri is a bit high on his guess but the VS motor and circut board are expensive.
One other thing,you don't need a battery back up sump.There is a non battery kit availiable.It has a valve that is activated by a float in the sump.It doesn't need electric. I installed one for my brother and it has saved his basement twice in the last five years from what you experienced. He has a large basement and half of it is carpeted.The kit was was less than $100 back then but I think I saw $200 last time I was in HomeDepot.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

Im in agreement with the other poster. The vs motor, module and control board is going to be in the $1000 range at least. You would get a better deal buying a new furnace. Then you would have a warranty again.
If money is tight, you can convert back to a 3 speed motor and control board. You might save 300-400. You would need a pro to do this for you..


----------

